# Partitionierung; USE-Flags für Multimedia; 64-Bit

## eddi1983

Hallo. Ich habe einige Fragen an euch und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich habe Gentoo schon ein paar mal installiert, das war aber auf kleineren Rechnern ohne viel Aufwand. Demnächst besorge ich mir einen neuen PC und ich möchte das Ding soweit wie möglich von Anfang an vernünftig einrichten. D.h. die USE-Flags sollten schon möglichst fertig sein. 

Der PC soll hauptsächlich für Musik, Video, Internet und Büroarbeit. Ab und zu mal ein Spiel, aber dazu will ich Windows im Dual-Boot nutzen. 

Fragen:

1. Die Hardware unterstützt 64-Bit ist aber ein Intel System. Ich möchte 64-Bit auch nutzen. Muß ich zur Installation jetzt die AMD64 Version nutzen?

2. Zu den USE-Flags: Ich will KDE installieren, also: für X= 

```
dri, xorg, X
```

 und für KDE= 

```
kde, qt3, qt4, arts
```

    Sollte ich die Gnome-Flags (gnome, gtk) deaktivieren. Gibts Xfce-Use-Flags die man deaktivieren sollte?

    Sonstige USE-Flages: 

```
dbus, samba, nfs, java, jack, cups
```

    Codecs: 

```
aac aalib alsa avi cdparanoia cdr divx dv dvd dvdr dvdread encode ffmpeg flac jpeg 

               lame live mad mjpeg mp2 mp3 ogg quicktime real vcd vidix vorbis win32codecs wav xv
```

     = habe ich welche vergessen?

    Ich weiß, das mit den USe-Flags ist etwas viel und nach und nach findet man es selber raus, welche man benötigt und welche nicht unbedingt, aber so            

    ein kleienr Einstieg wäre doch sehr nett.

3. Partitionierung: Ich habe ein Raid-System mit 2 Festplatten (2x250GB). Kann ich jetzt 8 primäre Partitionen anlegen oder nur 4? Das system "sieht" das ja las eine  

   Platte. 

   Nun mein Vorschlag:

```

   hda1     ntfs                     Windows         100GB

   hda2     ntfs                     Daten              180GB

   hda3     fat32                   Windows-Linux   20GB

   hda4     ext2                    /boot                 32MB

   hda5     swap                                         512MB

   hda6                               /                          ?

   hda7                              /usr                  ?20GB

   ?hda8      reiser4            /usr/portage      ?10GB

   ?hda9                            /var                      ?

   hda10                            /home              160GB

   ?hda11                          /tmp                        ?
```

    Ist die Aufteilung vernünftig?

    Ich habe auch mal gelesen /usr/portage/distfiles auszulagern wäre auch sinnvoll. was sagt ihr dazu?

    Bringt das /usr/portage als Reiser4 Vortele?

    Allgemein, was sagt ihr zur Partitionierung? Schreibt mir mal bitte Vorschläge, wie ihr das gemacht habt.

   Ich bin noch nicht schlüssig, ob ich ext3 oder xfs nehmen sollte. Was sagt ihr dazu?

So. Das waren viele Fragen. Ich hoffe es macht sich irgendjemand die Mühe und antwortet mir  :Smile:  Es ist doch ziemlich umfangreich.

MfG eddi

----------

## misterjack

 *eddi1983 wrote:*   

> 1. Die Hardware unterstützt 64-Bit ist aber ein Intel System. Ich möchte 64-Bit auch nutzen. Muß ich zur Installation jetzt die AMD64 Version nutzen?

 

Da du dur bestimmt keinen Itanium holen wirst, ja.

 *eddi1983 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Zu den USE-Flags
> 
> 

 

Wenn du etwas emergst, schau dir an. welche Useflags zum Einsatz kommen und (de)aktivier gewünschte. Ist einfacher als alles im Vorfeld bestimmen zu wollen. Und wenn du nachträglich änderst, kannst ja emerge -N world durchlaufen lassen.

 *eddi1983 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Partitionierung: Ich habe ein Raid-System mit 2 Festplatten (2x250GB).

 

Ist das ein Hardware-Raid? Wenn nein, solltest du auf ein Raid verzichten oder ein reines Softwareraid aufsetzen.

Zur Partitionierung: Das ist Geschmacksache, der eine sagt das der andere das. Ich habe nur /home extra, da dass auf einer anderen Platte liegt. Genaus Dateisystem, ich nehme ext3, andere reiser, dritte xfs. Alles Geschmacksache.

----------

## Max Steel

 *eddi1983 wrote:*   

> Hallo. Ich habe einige Fragen an euch und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich habe Gentoo schon ein paar mal installiert, das war aber auf kleineren Rechnern ohne viel Aufwand. Demnächst besorge ich mir einen neuen PC und ich möchte das Ding soweit wie möglich von Anfang an vernünftig einrichten. D.h. die USE-Flags sollten schon möglichst fertig sein. 

 

Willkommen.

Also ersteinmal,

die USE-Flags sind erstmal weitgehend minimal, das Profile setzt da schon ein bisschen was vorraus, eingestellt wird es durch: /etc/make.profile Das ist ein SymLink auf /usr/portage/profiles/...

 *Quote:*   

> Der PC soll hauptsächlich für Musik, Video, Internet und Büroarbeit. Ab und zu mal ein Spiel, aber dazu will ich Windows im Dual-Boot nutzen. 
> 
> Fragen:
> 
> 1. Die Hardware unterstützt 64-Bit ist aber ein Intel System. Ich möchte 64-Bit auch nutzen. Muß ich zur Installation jetzt die AMD64 Version nutzen?

 

Normalerweise schon, ja.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Zu den USE-Flags: Ich will KDE installieren, also: für X= dri, xorg, X und für KDE= kde, qt3, qt4, arts.

 

Lass ja arts draußen, setze alsa und gut ist, laut Erfahrungsberichten und eigenen Erfahrungen hat man damit mehr Scherereien als das es gut tut.

 *Quote:*   

> Sollte ich die Gnome-Flags (gnome, gtk) deaktivieren.

 

Ja, allerdings, gtk solltest du trotzdem mitinstallieren lassen, denn andernfalls fehlen dir schöne Programme wie gimp und ich glaube firefox setzt auch darauf auf.

 *Quote:*   

> Gibts Xfce-Use-Flags die man deaktivieren sollte?

 

Wie gesagt solange du nicht ja sagst wird es nicht mit eingebaut.

Nachschauen ob es existiert kannst du unter:

/usr/portage/profiles/use.desc und

/usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc

Alle Dateien in /usr/portage (ausgenommen distfiles) werden upgedatet sobald du ein emerge --sync anwirfst.

 *Quote:*   

> Sonstige USE-Flages: dbus, samba, nfs, java, jack, cups
> 
>     Codecs: aac aalib alsa avi cdparanoia cdr divx dv dvd dvdr dvdread encode ffmpeg flac jpeg 
> 
>                lame live mad mjpeg mp2 mp3 ogg quicktime real vcd vidix vorbis win32codecs wav xv     = habe ich welche vergessen?
> ...

 

DAs sieht gut aus, waswann wo macht kannst du immer auch mal hier nachfragen.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. Partitionierung: Ich habe ein Raid-System mit 2 Festplatten (2x250GB). Kann ich jetzt 8 primäre Partitionen anlegen oder nur 4? Das system "sieht" das ja las eine  

 

Weiterhin nur vier, also 3 primär und 1 erweiterte die ja auch als primär gilt.

 *Quote:*   

> Nun mein Vorschlag:
> 
>    hda1     ntfs                   Windows          100GB
> 
>    hda2     ntfs                   Daten              180GB
> ...

 

Sieht alles in Allem doch interresant aus:

Ich würde wohl an deiner Stelle hda1 und 2 fest lassen. Wobei ich hier bei 10GB für /windows/C und dein /windows/D + der Rest der nicht bei /windows/C reinkommt zusammen bei /windows/D lassen, und hier alle Spiele oder sonstige Daten auf /windows/D laufen lassen, und auf /windows/C der Rest.

Also auch ein D:\MyFiles\ Erstellen und die Eigenen Dateien komplett darüber laufen lassen, soviel zu Windows.

Es ist ja bestimmt so das diese 2 schon existieren, falls die 3. bereits existiert auch lassen ansonsten erst später anlegen und hier /boot hinsetzen mit höchsten 50 MB deine 32MB sind sinnvoll, mit ext2.

Dann würde ich / mit 10GB (Ich mit 7,5 laufe schon fast voll, liegt aber auch an ccache, braucht man aber nicht für Otto-Normaler-Verbraucher, allerdings habe ich kein /usr/ sondern nur /usr/portage mit 2GB.)

/var/ würde ich auch nicht anlegen.

/home/ mit 160GB ist groß, passend.

/tmp/ würde ich garnicht anlegen, sondern wenn schon auf eine RAM-fs legen. (tmpfs)

Ansonsten sieht es doch gut aus.

Ich würde dir für "normale" Dateisysteme ext3 empfehlen und falls du viele kleine Dateien anlegst und die immer mal wieder durch neue Dateien ersetzt reiserfs(4))

Hier nochmal mein Vorschlag im Überblick:

```
hda:

1    /windows/C    ntfs-fuse

2    /windows/D    ntfs-fuse

3    /             ext3         10GB

4    swap          swap          2GB (bei RAM Speicher ab 3 GB nurnoch 512MB falls der Speicher wirklich vollaufen sollte.

5    /usr/portage reiserfs(4)    2GB (./distfiles kann drinnen gelassen werden, ausgelagert ist aber auch nicht schlecht, falls dus drinn lässt vll 3GB und immermalwieder leeren (rm -r /usr/portage/distfiles/*)

6    /home         ext3        160GB

7    /vol1         ext3        RESTGB (Windows-LinuxDatenPartition)
```

Aber in letzter Instanz entscheidest du, wie misterjack schon sagte, es ist alles Geschmackssache.

Außerdem solltest du aufpassen ob das Hardware-Raid oder halbHardware/halbSoftware oder Software-Raid ist, da musst du aufpassen, sonst kann es dir beides zerschießen sowohl Windoof als auch Gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> So. Das waren viele Fragen. Ich hoffe es macht sich irgendjemand die Mühe und antwortet mir  Es ist doch ziemlich umfangreich.
> 
> MfG eddi

 

Dafür sind wir da, aber generell, auch wenn vieles zusammenläuft, man sollte hier pro Topic nur ein Fehler melden.

Auch wenn 10 auf einmal zusammenlaufen, dann machst du trotzdem für jeden eines, und keine Angst wenn du meinst uns damit das Forum vollzuspammen, schön getrennt ist es uns lieber als geballt in einem.  :Smile: 

mfg

Max Steel

PS:

Wie das sich hier anhört möchtest du eine "manuelle" Installation machen, sehr gut, der Grafik-Installer macht mehr Fehler als das er hilft.

Habe ich selber schon erlebt, ich brauchte damals 3 oder 4 vll sogar 5 Anläufe bis es klappte, nun mache ich alles selber und es funktioniert ohne Probleme auf mehreren Rechnern.

Achja, noch was:

Sollte das hier nicht ins Disskusionsforum, naja egal, Finswimmer oder Think4Usr wird bestimmt so lieb sein und sich darum kümmern  :Smile: 

----------

## Aldo

 *eddi1983 wrote:*   

> Codecs:  *Quote:*   aac aalib alsa avi cdparanoia cdr divx dv dvd dvdr dvdread encode ffmpeg flac jpeg
> 
> lame live mad mjpeg mp2 mp3 ogg quicktime real vcd vidix vorbis win32codecs wav xv 

 

die win32codecs kannst du rausnehmen.

Die funktionieren in einem 64 Bit System nicht weil es 32 Bit Codecs sind.

----------

## eddi1983

Vielen Dank an euch. Das hat mir weitergeholfen. Und auch so schnell.

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Aber in letzter Instanz entscheidest du, wie misterjack schon sagte, es ist alles Geschmackssache.
> 
> Außerdem solltest du aufpassen ob das Hardware-Raid oder halbHardware/halbSoftware oder Software-Raid ist, da musst du aufpassen, sonst kann es dir beides zerschießen sowohl Windoof als auch Gentoo.

 

Das Mainbord unterstützt Raid. Also gehe ich davon aus, daß ein Hardware Raid ist. Das System steht übrigens noch nicht. Auch Windows nicht. Von daher kann ich mir da nichts zerstören.

Die Platte werde ich auch so ähnlich partitionieren wie hier vorgeschlagen wurde.

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Dafür sind wir da, aber generell, auch wenn vieles zusammenläuft, man sollte hier pro Topic nur ein Fehler melden.
> 
> Auch wenn 10 auf einmal zusammenlaufen, dann machst du trotzdem für jeden eines, und keine Angst wenn du meinst uns damit das Forum vollzuspammen, schön getrennt ist es uns lieber als geballt in einem.  

 

Und daran werde ich mich in Zukunft auch halten.  :Smile: 

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> die win32codecs kannst du rausnehmen.
> 
> Die funktionieren in einem 64 Bit System nicht weil es 32 Bit Codecs sind.

 

Ja. Du hast du recht. da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

 *eddi1983 wrote:*   

> Das Mainbord unterstützt Raid. Also gehe ich davon aus, daß ein Hardware Raid ist.

 

Zu 99,9% ist es ein Fake-Raid, kein Hardware-Raid.

----------

## eddi1983

Es ist das Mainboard = GigaByte GA-EP35C-DS3R.

Nach ein bißchen Lesen gehe ich auch davon aus, daß es kein Hardware-Raid ist.

P.s: Lohnt es sich noch auf die Version 2008 zu warten. Soweit ich das begriffen habe ist das ja Wurscht, weil der Portage-Tree dann ja auch irgendwann aktualisiert wird und das dann beim nächsten Update dabei wäre. Sehe ich das richtig?

----------

## a.forlorn

Richtig. Ich habe hier auch noch irgendwo eine 2005 gentoo-cd, mit der man problemlos ein aktuelles System aufsetzen kannst - mit aktuellem snapshot und portage ist das alles kein Problem solange die Hardware schon im Kernel der InstallCD vorhanden ist.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> [...]irgendwo eine 2005 gentoo-cd, mit der man problemlos ein aktuelles System aufsetzen[...]

 

Was zu beweisen wäre, denn seit dem Release hat es so viele Veränderungen am System gegeben, dass du von einem Problemlosen aufsetzen Meilenweit entfernt bist!

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## misterjack

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Was zu beweisen wäre, denn seit dem Release hat es so viele Veränderungen am System gegeben, dass du von einem Problemlosen aufsetzen Meilenweit entfernt bist!
> 
> 

 

Klar, nichts einfacher als das. Wenn die CD bootet, reicht ein aktuelles Stage3 um ein Gentoo aufzusetzen. Mehr als tar/chroot/mount/fdisk/mkefs/mkswap/... braucht man doch nicht. Im Grunde kann man auch die allererste Gentoo LiveCD nehmen, solange sie bootet und die paar Tools hat.

----------

